# 2019 MAJEK 22 ILLUSION TOWER 55995.00



## yamaha2016 (Nov 13, 2015)

LOCATED IN CORPUS CHRISTI TX
CALL SONNY 361-651-2628
2019 Majek 22 Illusion powered by a 225hp Evinrude G2. Options include a tower top drive w/ powder coated aluminum, dual fuel tanks, 8f Power Pole Blade, new stainless steel prop, hydraulic jack plate, hydraulic steering, rod holders, LED navigation lights, Simrad GPS/Fishfinder, electronic box on top drive, seat w/ storage trey, two tone hull, . 110hrs on the motor and standard warranty 03/05/2022 w/ B.E.S.T. until 03/05/2022 $55,995 plus ttl
Call SONNY today 361-651-2628 not going to last long


----------

